# Firestorm American Classic



## Randall Donahoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with this 1911? I'm looking at one a step up from the basic model. For $50 more it is supposed to have an improved trigger, better sights, lighter hammer, and more. The price is $465. I saw it side-by-side with the basic Rock River mil-spec, and the Firestorm looks worlds better, but that may not mean much. It does feel very tight - no slop to it.


----------



## timf1911 (Dec 1, 2009)

i've owned the firestorm dlx since feb. 08 its never failed in over 2k rounds i carry it alot i've used it in ipda shoots great gun at a great price!!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Randall Donahoo said:


> Anyone have any experience with this 1911? I'm looking at one a step up from the basic model. For $50 more it is supposed to have an improved trigger, better sights, lighter hammer, and more. The price is $465. I saw it side-by-side with the basic Rock River mil-spec, and the Firestorm looks worlds better, but that may not mean much. It does feel very tight - no slop to it.


I think you mean Rock_* Island*_ Milspec, a Rock* River* (if you can find one) runs well over $1K.

Member sixguncowboy has a Firestorm, I forget which model...hopefully he will chime in but he gives it good ratings.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

The new Firestorm 1911s from Metro are said to be very good guns. Just be sure it is from Metro though. there are still some of the Firestorm 1911s from Llama out there and they are not good guns. Many many problems reported with them.

Here is a review http://www.gunblast.com/Firestorm-1911Deluxe.htm


----------



## stickhauler (May 19, 2009)

The Firestorms are the same exact firearm as the Metro Arms American Classic II, built on the same production line,the only difference is the roll mark for the "Firestorm" name on the slide. They are not going to be built anymore, Metro Arms will market only under the American Classic nameplate in the future.

I've shot 1911's for years, most any nameplate you want to name, and for the price, Metro makes a damned fine gun. Mine out of the box shot better than the operator did, and I've had no issues with it through over 2,000 rounds out of the tube other than a sight set screw backing off. You'll not regret the money spent buying one of their 1911's.


----------

